
Show HN: Solving the data application front end trilemma - d--b
https://solderless.io
======
ahartman00
Cool. Does this use f#'s type providers? If so that is something I would have
mentioned. Some examples, perhaps interactive, would have helped a lot. Right
now it's kind of unclear how it would be used, I'm just guessing.

Are there plans for 'recipes' that can be shared/sold? If I'm understanding
this correctly, being able to use nodes that others have made could make the
creation process much faster and less error prone.

If you have histograms, I should hopefully be contacting you in the next few
weeks :)

~~~
d--b
Hi!

Happy to see you're interested. We're still in the development phase and would
be thrilled to talk to you about what it is you are looking for in a tool like
ours.

Please do contact us at contact at solderless.io!

Very best The solderless team

------
d--b
Hi there, I am the author of Solderless. I am looking for feedback and/or
advice. Any comment or query would be very much appreciated.

